# how to make a campfire??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A friend has asked me to make him a fake, life-sized campfire. He sings sing-along, acoustic guitar karaoke & wants a campfire to sing around in the bar...

I know I can use the Great Stuff & Xmas lights for embers, throw in a fan & fabric flames, but what do I do for the logs?? Blue board foam?? How do I secure them- what kind of glue will work?? And what is strong enough but light enough to use as a base??


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I would think the fastest and lightest would be to use pool noodles. You could paint them directly, but I would think a layer or two of newspaper in a glue/water solution would give a more log like texture and would be easier to paint. If you put them into the great stuff before it dries, no glue required.

That said, carving them out of foam would also be light, if much more time consuming. I suggest that inserting the logs into the wet great stuff would still work. Gorilla glue also works well on foam.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think any type of foam would work ( white, pink or blue ) to make the logs. Just a matter of putting strips together to get the size you want and then carve them down to look like a log. If you have a electric carving knife,( like you would use on a turkey) it would be a easy job. Great stuff makes an excellent adhesive for foam. Just a little goes a long way for that. As far as the base goes I would think card board would work. Two or three layers then the coals and the logs would give you all the structural strength you will need. Sounds like a fun project, you may want to make a second one for yourself.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Campfires really aren't very big in general and this is going to be a stage prop, so personally I'd be inclined to keep it simple - a string of orange or red lights covered with wax paper (this gives an effective glowing ember look), then piled over with real sticks such as a Boy Scout would scavenge from the woods.

Heavy cardboard might work for the base, although a very thin piece of plywood would be more durable. The sticks can be secured to the base with hot glue or gorilla glue.

Cloth flames are a nice touch, but they do add to the complexity and the fan adds to the weight. With a glowing ember only look, it's more of a singalong at the end of the evening when the fire has died down


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Why not just use logs? Cut up tree limbs about 2 1/2 inches in diameter and place them where they look good, use long screws to secure them, hit them with some black Krylon then put your silk flames, great stuff/tree light embers in and done. It'll be more robust than foam


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Bascombe said:


> Why not just use logs? Cut up tree limbs about 2 1/2 inches in diameter and place them where they look good, use long screws to secure them, hit them with some black Krylon then put your silk flames, great stuff/tree light embers in and done. It'll be more robust than foam


I was going to suggest the same thing. Is there a particular reason it has to be light weight? I used real logs for my Camp SLaughter fire. Added orange mini lights and an electric faux flame and it looked great. And like Bascombe said, I just screwed my logs together for security, but it was only necessary since one of my props was leaning on them. This picture is at daytime, but at night you couldn't tell it wasn't real. And you can assemble it right on the spot the way mine is made. So you don't have to move an entire pre-assembled unit.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the "fire" needs to be easily moved in and out of the bar for the friends performance
I'd talk to a local sign shop and see about getting a base made of D-light or D–bond, with a handle cut out so that the whole thing can be easily lifted and carried. You need to include either a battery setup or a place to plug it in. You might consider using cardboard tubes from rolls of carpet for creating the logs, you can do a quick layer of paper mache to give the exterior the desired texture, and because they are hallow, you can stash the fan(s) for the flames, though you might look at using reflective Mylar rather than cloth, it is very light, very durable, and it reflects the colors of the lights very well. You could even stash a small boombox in the tubes to play the sounds of crickets or other night time camp sounds (except for beans Mr. Taggert.). All of your logs and such can be screwed or bolted to the base, and you can use twigs, small bits of newspaper, and a flat, gray primer to give the color of ashes. You can "age" the bits of wood and add small amounts of blacklight paints to the recessed areas, and a small blacklight to your setup so that the embers glow.
For a real campfire, you wouldn't surround the fire with wood, but with rocks (something that won't burn. You might see if you/he can get some of the outdoor speakers that look like rocks, they would give you the built in sound system for your crackling fire, crickets, etc., and help keep the weight down too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Luckily, because he wants to use it in a dark bar, I can be less persnickety than I normally would be about how it looks. You people have great ideas!

I like the Mylar & wax paper idea, especially since I have some mylar wrapping paper stashed away. He had wanted the campfire for tonight, but I didn't get the message until today. Maybe I can get it made for whenever his next gig is. He's a great guy and throws a huge pig roast party for all his friends & does a white elephant auction afterwards, to raise money for the local animal shelter. He's donated so much money to the shelter over the years doing this, that they are going to put an addition on in his name. I think the least I can do is make him a campfire. Definitely need some foam rocks around the edges...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...except for beans Mr. Taggert." LOL!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Might I suggest that you get measurements for how big he'd like it, and how and where he is going to transport and store it? Making something that he can't use doesn't help either of you, and if he can't transport it or store it then it's not much use either.
Little computer cooling fans with a grill over them can do great for this sort of thing. The grill keeps the "flames" and other stuff from falling into and blocking the fan(s). Remember that you need to leave room on the suction side of the fan for air to be able to pass through. The Mylar from balloons can do great for the flames too. You might check with the local supermarket, they might save some of the leaking balloons for you rather than throwing them away. Lining the area below the "logs" with aluminum foil will help reflect more of the light upwards, and give the appearance of glowing coals at the bottom of the "fire".


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Deb5
I made 3 camp fires this year in my woods, and I found the easy way was to use a basket to hold everything.
I found a couple of wicker laundry baskets, (the wide short type with handles) dropped in the ember looking lights and a fan type fire, and let it do it's thing.
Looked just like a campfire and did not need logs, Everything was in in one container, easy to pick up and put away. Next haunt all I need to do is bring it out and plug it in.


----------

